# IBM Ad for SAGE, A Massive Cold War Air Defense System (1960)



## syscom3 (Feb 15, 2012)

This 1960 IBM ad touts the capabilities of SAGE, a massive Cold War-era automated system for tracking and destroying incoming enemy bombers.

IBM Ad for SAGE, A Massive Cold War Air Defense System (1960)


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2012)

Technology for the 21st century existed in 1960!


----------



## Torch (Feb 17, 2012)

My company has come a long way since then..


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 17, 2012)

ibm


----------



## Torch (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah 3-1 will be 34 years with them....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2012)

there were more then one of these computers think of every NORAD region and all the back ups for. I would guess 30 or so


----------

